# Wie Corel Draw CDR in BMP umwandeln?



## phiker (6. September 2004)

Hilfe!
Ich habe ganz wichtige Dateien im Corel Draw *CDR*-Format, aber kein Corel Draw.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich diese Dateien ohne teuere Software wie Photoshop in das *BMP*-Format umwandle?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. September 2004)

Hallo,

Probier mal XnView  oder IrfanView, das müßte imo gehen.
Ansonsten kannst Du mir auch die Daten zukommen lassen, so dass ich sie
Dir konvertiere.

Gruss Markus


----------



## Kopernikus (7. September 2004)

Wie groß sind denn die Dateien.
Zur Not könnte ich es bei mir machen. Ich arbeite mit CorelDraw 11.
Thomas


----------



## thoru (7. September 2004)

Irfanview funktioniert einwandfrei, auch bei
cmx-Dateien.

cu
thoru


----------



## Kopernikus (8. September 2004)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sind das CDR Dateien und 
die bekommst du nur mit CorelDraw auf.
Thomas


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phiker _
> *[...], aber kein Corel Draw.*


Wie Du siehst, hat er kein Corel Draw...
phiker, wenn's Dir nichts ausmacht, könntest Du mir per PM einen Link schicken,
mit der Adresse, wo Du das *.cdr hochgeladen hast und ich konvertier Dir
das dann um.

Gruss Markus

//EDIT: Der Versuch, *.cdr-Dateien mit IrfanView zu öffnen ist geglückt, allerdings 
ist dieses Bild unerkennbar geworden. IrfanView funktioniert sozusagen nicht.

Versuch mit XnView liefert das gleiche Ergebnis


----------



## thoru (8. September 2004)

@Markus

kann ich nicht bestätigen, meine Corel 11 Dateien sind geöffnet worden und 
konnte sie danach auch im bmp-Format spreichern.


cu
thoru


----------



## phiker (8. September 2004)

*Re: Re: Wie Corel Draw CDR in BMP umwandeln?*



> _Original geschrieben von Markus Kolletzky _
> *
> 
> Der Versuch, *.cdr-Dateien mit IrfanView zu öffnen ist geglückt, allerdings
> ...


Bei mir leider auch.

Ich würde auch gerne meine Dateien irgendwo hochladen, leider sind es aber ca. 100.


----------



## Jupilerfan (7. Oktober 2004)

Hab genau das gleiche Problem. Habe noch eine alte Corel Draw 4 Cd voll mit Bilder, die ich jetzt gerne öffnen möchte. Aber ich bekomme sie nirgends geöffnet.Hab schon mit dem Illustrator versucht, mit IrfanView, nix zu machen, bekomme die Bilder nicht göffnet.


----------



## Earl-Grey (10. Oktober 2004)

Wie wärs mit schnell ne Trial-Version runterladen und die Datein umrechnen!!?


----------

